# Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - 7/13/08



## Greg (Jul 13, 2008)

This evening's ride didn't quite go as planned. Met up with Jeff and Brian at the soccer fields for something different. The first stretch was fun with some nice downhills. The first screw-up was up by the fish hatchery, but that was a minor one. We then headed down and across Punch Rock Road towards the dirt jumps. We messed up in there and ended up on a lot of ATV ridden doubletrack and found ourselves back on Washington Tnpke. We found some more doubletrack back to the lot. A bit over 5 miles.

All in all, a not so great ride. Always good to get out and ride with the boys, but not knowing the area, it was tough. Also, Lamson's sweet singletrack spoiled us a bit as there is a lot more doubletrack in this area. I think we'll explore more stuff south of Stone Road at some point.

One bonus was the [thread="30363"]new GPS[/thread] worked out great. We probably should have consulted it more. :lol: Anyway, I got my first trail record uploaded to Crankfire *here*. Here's the *topo map*. Super easy to do that and it seems like downloading others' track into the GPS will be a piece of cake. Nate's site is an awesome resource, no doubt.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2008)

I though it was a pretty decent ride, all things considered.  I'm still not quite sure where that first right hand that we missed over by the fish hatchery was.  From the looks of it it's somewhere before that overgrown area with all the thorns.  We would have avoided that slog up the drainage if we found the correct route.  After we got past the dirt jumps it appears that we made a right hand turn before we headed south along Stone road enough.  I still say that riding that last little bit of double track was more interesting that riding back on the road.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 13, 2008)

What happened to Powhunter & JP? There was no mention of them in you TR


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> What happened to Powhunter & JP? There was no mention of them in you TR



PH texted me this afternoon that he had to cancel.


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I though it was a pretty decent ride, all things considered.  I'm still not quite sure where that first right hand that we missed over by the fish hatchery was.  From the looks of it it's somewhere before that overgrown area with all the thorns.  We would have avoided that slog up the drainage if we found the correct route.  After we got past the dirt jumps it appears that we made a right hand turn before we headed south along Stone road enough.  I still say that riding that last little bit of double track was more interesting that riding back on the road.



Ha! At least we added some new tracks not previously on Crankfire! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ha! At least we added some new tracks not previously on Crankfire! :lol:



Yeah, I guess we accomplished _something_ at least. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ha! At least we added some new tracks not previously on Crankfire! :lol:



Too bad it wasn't some _radical_ uncharted trail we found.


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2008)

Nate just told me about this Garmin Uploader tool which lets you upload tracks to Crankfire right from your GPS:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/garmin_uploader.php

Pretty cool. He hopes to provide a downloader tool too so you can grab other Crankfire tracks.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool, now all I need is a GPS...


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Cool, now all I need is a GPS...


Is that supposed to be a hint?


----------



## Marc (Jul 14, 2008)

BTW, found some really cool, pretty mellow 2 - 3' ramp drops there on some new terrain.  Great for practice.  My two friends did them on hard tails, so everyone I rode with at W. Hartford should have no problem.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> BTW, found some really cool, pretty mellow 2 - 3' ramp drops there on some new terrain.  Great for practice.  My two friends did them on hard tails, so everyone I rode with at W. Hartford should have no problem.



At Nassahegan, or are you talking about Case (in a Nassahegan thread)???


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

Post ride update:  I think I gave myself a slight case of whiplash when I had that little spill in the parking lot.  My whole neck is killing me.  It was kinda sore all day yesterday, but then last night it got to the point where I could barely move it.  It's doing a bit better this morning, hopefully its ok for the ride this evening...


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe you should take it easy.  Don't overdo it tonight.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> At Nassahegan, or are you talking about Case (in a Nassahegan thread)???



Ah yeah, that post should have been in the Case thread.  My bad.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Post ride update:  I think I gave myself a slight case of whiplash when I had that little spill in the parking lot.  My whole neck is killing me.  It was kinda sore all day yesterday, but then last night it got to the point where I could barely move it.  It's doing a bit better this morning, hopefully its ok for the ride this evening...



Yikes.



severine said:


> Maybe you should take it easy.  Don't overdo it tonight.



Yeah, take a day off if you need it. Lots of riding to do yet.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Maybe you should take it easy.  Don't overdo it tonight.





Greg said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, take a day off if you need it. Lots of riding to do yet.



We'll see how it feels when I get out of work tonight.  I haven't ruled out the possibility of bailing on the ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> Ah yeah, that post should have been in the Case thread.  My bad.



No problem, I copied it to the correct thread for ya...


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> We'll see how it feels when I get out of work tonight.  I haven't ruled out the possibility of bailing on the ride.


I didn't necessarily mean bail.  Just go easy if you do go.  You don't have to go all out every time you ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> I didn't necessarily mean bail.  Just go easy if you do go.  You don't have to go all out every time you ride.



I don't know if that's possible...


----------

